# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  Zadar - Tjedan dojenja 2005.

## Minnie

U subotu,  01. listopada 2005. od 09-13 h , u Zadru obilježavamo ovogodišnji Tjedan dojenja s temom *Dojenje uz dohranu - s ljubavlju i zdravo.* 

Imati ćemo štand na Forumu, ispred Arheološkog muzeja (valjda neće biti kiše). Biti će tu i naši  standardne letci i brošure, a možete pogledati naš novi letak o dohrani *Dojenje uz dohranu - s ljubavlju i zdravo - 10 uputa za dohranu (od 6. mjeseca do 2. godine)*.

Pozivamo sve vas iz Zadra, njegove bliže (a može i iz daljnje) okolice na druženje. Informirajte se o radu udruge i uzmite svoje primjerke letaka i brošura…

Vidimo se!

 :Smile:

----------


## Ines

smrc, smrc....
ja bi u zadar
 :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Minnie

Pa dođi onda.  :Smile:

----------


## lalah

Minnie, super
Mi smo za vikend u Zadru i sigurno ti dolazimo praviti društvo :D 
Držim fige za lipo vrime

----------


## Minnie

Jeeeee! :D

----------


## Minnie

Podižem.

----------


## dijanam

ja cu ti doci dati moralnu podrsku i upoznati tog malog teletabisa iz Splita  :Smile:

----------


## klia

Isto tako :D

----------


## Minnie

Dijanam, klia, drago mi je da se vidimo! :D

----------


## dijanam

Drago mi je da vas je bilo na Forumu, da vas ima po medijima i da radimo na istoj stvari!

A valjda ce se za koju godinu i koji postotak dojenja povecati.

Pozdrav splitskom Teletabisu, drago mi je da smo se upoznale!

----------


## lalah

također :D

----------

